

Ask HN: How much are the olympic doodles costing your company? - tonteldoos

Everyone must've seen the Google olympic doodles.  Based on average hourly rates, amount of time spent, and number of people playing, how much are these costing your company?
======
pizza
The problem about long-term figures is that no one ever mentions the long-term
total; e.g. if you waste one minute every hour, for 9 hours per day, for 260
days per year, that's 2340 minutes per year!

but you've spent 138060 minutes working.

